# AskAndy Europe Tour September 2016



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Next month I'll be in these cities! Anyone like to meet for a beer?

Amsterdam (embark) September 6, 2016
Cologne
Frankfurt (Heidelberg or Frankfurt)
Wertheim
Würzburg
Bamberg
Nuremberg, cruising the Main-Danube Canal
Kelheim, Regensburg
Passau, cruising the Danube River
Vienna
Budapest
Belgrade
Vidin, cruising the Danube River
Rousse (Veliko Tarnovo and Arbanassi or Rousse and Ivanovo)
Giurgiu, transfer to Bucharest
Bucharest


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Andy said:


> Next month I'll be in these cities! Anyone like to meet for a beer?
> 
> Amsterdam (embark) September 6, 2016
> Cologne
> ...


Will be in the UK.
However, Bamberg is a really great place for a beer. They specialise in smoked beers - 'Rauch' beer and the town is very traditional. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smoked_beer

Germany, France and Belgium are not on my list of places to go at the moment.

Amsterdam has a very good bar for beer In der Wildeman https://www.indewildeman.nl/index.php?lang=en


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Kingstonian said:


> Will be in the UK.
> However, Bamberg is a really great place for a beer. They specialise in smoked beers - 'Rauch' beer and the town is very traditional. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smoked_beer
> 
> Germany, France and Belgium are not on my list of places to go at the moment.
> ...


Kingstonian:

Good tips!

Never had a bad beer in either the Netherlands or Germany!

But just coming back from Russia and last year touring Turkey, Israel (where rockets prevented one of our tours!), Jordon, Egypt, Oman and UAE - I think we'll be OK. 

I've had some good e-mail response from about 6 Members so far. We'll try to meet depending on the final schedule.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Best dressed guy in Wachau, Austria (on the ferry).


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Damn! That's definitely the 'cool old guy' look at its best. If I wasn't indoors fighting a nasty cold I'd consider zipping around Portland in something similar. Right now I'm in turtleneck and shawl cardigan in front of the fire. Bleagh!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
I envy you, my friend. I won't be able to get much use out of my cardigans for another two months, or so!


----------

